# In Her Name: From Chaos Born - NOW AVAILABLE!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*IN HER NAME: FROM CHAOS BORN* is the first book in a new cycle of the bestselling *IN HER NAME* science fiction/fantasy series, and is NOW AVAILABLE!

Telling the first part of the story of the founding of the Kreelan Empire, the events of *FROM CHAOS BORN* are set one hundred thousand years before the events described in *FIRST CONTACT*, when warriors of the empire first encounter humanity.

For long ages, the Kreelan race has been ruled by war. Only the priests and priestesses of the ancient martial orders prevented total annihilation as countless times civilizations arose, only to collapse again into savagery.

But one day, a powerful warrior arose from the Great Wastelands. Known as the Dark Queen, she began a war of conquest across the face of the Homeworld, secretly planning to destroy the martial orders and resurrect the dark ways of her race's apocalyptic past.

What she did not anticipate was the birth of Keel-Tath, a child unlike any other. A child foretold in an ancient prophecy, destined to wield the powers of the ancient orders and unite her race.

A child the Dark Queen must kill, no matter the cost&#8230;

*AND DON'T MISS THE BOOK LAUNCH GIVEAWAY CONTEST! You can win a Kindle Fire or Nook Tablet!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Mike, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_and, for what it's worth, I'm personally looking forward to this one! _


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Mike! I look forward to reading your new book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO!



A fan.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This is exciting, Michael. Great news, and congratulations. Looking forwaed to reading it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, all! This set of books will be much in the same vein as EMPIRE, so hopefully you'll enjoy them (CHAOS is the first of at least three)...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

gee, i'm not gonna have my beta read done by then, mike....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> gee, i'm not gonna have my beta read done by then, mike....


Then the date might slip a bit...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, good.  so we can blame scarlet for delays.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, good. so we can blame scarlet for delays.


Absolutely! We all know how much she loves that! Of course, I'm still waiting on the cover art, so she may yet have an alibi...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, good. so we can blame scarlet for delays.


yeah, yeah, sure, whatever. fyi, i'm 85% done....at least the stupid construction waking me up early is good for something.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> yeah, yeah, sure, whatever. fyi, i'm 85% done....at least the stupid construction waking me up early is good for something.


D'oh! That sounds like our next door neighbor. Any time we try to sneak in a little nap, he heads outside to run his air compressor, lawn mower, leaf blower, etc. I swear, the guy has some sort of sensor that can tell when we're asleep!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sand blasting bricks right outside my bedroom window.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

btw, i didn't read the foreword, does that make me a bad beta?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> btw, i didn't read the foreword, does that make me a bad beta?


No, the foreword's no biggie. Keep reading...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

e-mail sent....  so now if he gets his cover, he might make his target date.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> e-mail sent.... so now if he gets his cover, he might make his target date.


Thank you, dear lady!

And also, for anyone who's interested, I'm doing a series of giveaways through my Facebook page this week to celebrate the release (be it on the 12th or slightly later). It's all fun & easy stuff, no purchases required or anything like that...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thank you, dear lady!


Welcome..... at least i was nice enough this time to not hold the MS hostage for chocolate....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Welcome..... at least i was nice enough this time to not hold the MS hostage for chocolate....


Oh, the hostage-taking is only for the drama - you'll get chocolate regardless!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

um, it's the 13th, where's the book?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it done yet?


Is it done yet?


Is it done yet?


Is it done yet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Is it done yet?
> 
> Is it done yet?
> 
> ...


did i read something that you haven't?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

It...is...DONE! Release will be next Monday (19 March), and somebody's going to win a KINDLE FIRE or NOOK TABLET in the process... 


*In Her Name: From Chaos Born*

​


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> It...is...DONE! Release will be next Monday (19 March), and somebody's going to win a KINDLE FIRE or NOOK TABLET in the process...


um, how?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oooh, a new blue chick and Keel Tath's story. Is there no end to the bounty?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oooh, a new blue chick and Keel Tath's story. Is there no end to the bounty?


there better not be, or i'll sic my alter ego on him.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> there better not be, or i'll sic my alter ego on him.....


Which one?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Which one?


you pick....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> you pick....


Was Lisa's Little Red Riding Hood?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> did i read something that you haven't?


Yes. He doesn't love me anymore. *sniff*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Yes. He doesn't love me anymore. *sniff*


i wuv you.....


Spoiler



i still have the e-mail file....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> i wuv you.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's.... *sniff*

okay. *sniff sniff*

I'll.... *sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiifff*

just wait.... *wahhhhhhhhhhh*

until it's official. *goes into the corner to cry*

But thank you...*sniff*...for the offer, my friend. I wuv you too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chocolate?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, heavens, I'll never hear the end of it! How 'bout you get first crack at the sequel to Season Of The Harvest? 



Steph H said:


> That's.... *sniff*
> 
> okay. *sniff sniff*
> 
> ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, heavens, I'll never hear the end of it! How 'bout you get first crack at the sequel to Season Of The Harvest?


i better get it second.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad I didn't respond to your last post, Scarlet, or I wouldn't be able to bump this post! 

*FROM CHAOS BORN* is now AVAILABLE!

​
I thought the retailers were going to take longer to publish it, which is why I punched the "publish" button today, but it's already active on Amazon US and Barnes & Noble, plus Smashwords, so...

Here are the direct links active now:

Amazon US
Barnes & Noble
Smashwords

And DON'T FORGET: there's a contest to celebrate the book launch where you can win either a *Kindle Fire* or *Nook Tablet*! Check it out here...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

wait, I have to BUY the book to enter the contest?



Spoiler



oh, no, actually i don't.... i still have my beta copy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> wait, I have to BUY the book to enter the contest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky for you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought it! Am I the first?  Surely that's worth _something_! 

At least I am willing to actually PAY for your books rather than requiring you to pay me in chocolate to read them when they're not even done yet. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just bought it! Am I the first?  Surely that's worth _something_!
> 
> At least I am willing to actually PAY for your books rather than requiring you to pay me in chocolate to read them when they're not even done yet. . . . .


that reminds me..... where's my chocolate?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

w00t! Thanks, Ann! You're not the first (I think a number of folks on FB and Twitter beat ya to it), but I'll buy ya a drink at the next KB D.C. meetup! 

I'll head over to the Godiva site shortly. Brownies?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> w00t! Thanks, Ann! You're not the first (I think a number of folks on FB and Twitter beat ya to it), but I'll buy ya a drink at the next KB D.C. meetup!
> 
> I'll head over to the Godiva site shortly. Brownies?


pay the mortgage and food bills first.... then yeah, brownies sounds good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not only buy it (I DID!!!) but read it (YAY!!!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not only buy it (I DID!!!) but read it (YAY!!!)


finished already?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> finished already?


The power of the bloodsong.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The power of the bloodsong.


Ha! You can't be finished *already*?!

And if you did, you'd better enter the contest!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The power of the bloodsong.


i'm tone deaf.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> i'm tone deaf.


<beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep...>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hey, remember, my alter ego is NOT blue....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, heavens, I'll never hear the end of it! How 'bout you get first crack at the sequel to Season Of The Harvest?


Get cracking on this one, will you? How long do we have to wait until Steph gets it? You HAVE started it, haven't you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ha! You can't be finished *already*?!
> 
> And if you did, you'd better enter the contest!


I'm already answering the questions. Must go pick up GD at school. I'll be reading while waiting in line.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Get cracking on this one, will you? How long do we have to wait until Steph gets it? You HAVE started it, haven't you?


crebel doesn't like blue women, but she likes cats.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> crebel doesn't like blue women, but she likes cats.....


True, true, but DH is already reading Chaos...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

crebel said:


> Get cracking on this one, will you? How long do we have to wait until Steph gets it? You HAVE started it, haven't you?


Three chapters done for the sequel to SEASON OF THE HARVEST! Hope to have it out by the end of June...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> Get cracking on this one, will you? How long do we have to wait until Steph gets it? You HAVE started it, haven't you?


No, because I MISSED THE MEMO that said it went live early, and just found out. I COULD HAVE READ IT DAYS AGO if only I'd known. Hell, if I didn't have a physical therapy appointment at 10, I'd stay up now to read it. But I do so I can't.

Dammit, I knew I should've put an alert on this thread.....









ETA: Oh, crebel was talking about the Seasons sequel. Well, the rant still applies to Chaos....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> No, because I MISSED THE MEMO that said it went live early, and just found out. I COULD HAVE READ IT DAYS AGO if only I'd known. Hell, if I didn't have a physical therapy appointment at 10, I'd stay up now to read it. But I do so I can't.
> 
> Dammit, I knew I should've put an alert on this thread.....
> 
> ...


Sorry, Steph! I didn't expect Amazon or B&N to have it published so fast, which is why I pulled the trigger "early"...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

*sigh*  Not even a personal email for a *sob* former *sniff* beta reader?  I knew you didn't love me anymore.

I'll show you, though!  Why, as soon as I get home from PT, I'll just sit right down and read the book!  That'll learn ya!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> *sigh* Not even a personal email for a *sob* former *sniff* beta reader? I knew you didn't love me anymore.
> 
> I'll show you, though! Why, as soon as I get home from PT, I'll just sit right down and read the book! That'll learn ya!!


No slight intended - simply a brain fart on my part, if you can imagine that! <poot!>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, we can't imagine you having a brain fart at all, Mike.  

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, we can't imagine you having a brain fart at all, Mike.
> 
> Betsy


that would require me imagining he has a brain....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, we can't imagine you having a brain fart at all, Mike.
> 
> Betsy


The Shocking Truth!!

That's why, as us old-timers might recall from Mike's early days on the board, he sometimes


Spoiler



wears his tighty-whities on his head.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bought my copy.
Mike, you have created one of the most unique and imaginative "realities" in SciFi.
And your writing is clean and well-written.  
I know you have a terrific future - I certainly will grab any work that has your name on it.

Just sayin....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The Shocking Truth!!
> 
> That's why, as us old-timers might recall from Mike's early days on the board, he sometimes
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, yes, the good ol' days.... 

*scurries off to get comfy and crack the, er, cover of the book now that she's home from PT*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The Shocking Truth!!
> 
> That's why, as us old-timers might recall from Mike's early days on the board, he sometimes
> 
> ...


Yes, those were the good old days! Along with the hats! Miss the hats...and miss my brain, although I'm not sure I ever had one. But can one have mental flatulence without a brain? Perhaps it's just a function of vacuum lock in the skull? 

Now go read, the lot of you!

P.S. Thank you, Geoff. At least *someone* is upholding the lofty decorum of this thread! <must...keep...straight...face...>


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Taking a break now to make something to eat. I'm at 63% / Chapter Sixteen. Pretty cool stuff. Is the next one ready yet?? 

Oh yes, and do you want my markup of typo-ish tweaks needed on this draft?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Taking a break now to make something to eat. I'm at 63% / Chapter Sixteen. Pretty cool stuff. Is the next one ready yet??
> 
> Oh yes, and do you want my markup of typo-ish tweaks needed on this draft?


typos? we don't have no stinking typos!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Taking a break now to make something to eat. I'm at 63% / Chapter Sixteen. Pretty cool stuff. Is the next one ready yet??


Coolio! Glad you're enjoying it. Sorta strange with male Kreelans, isn't it? 



> Oh yes, and do you want my markup of typo-ish tweaks needed on this draft?


Uh-oh! Scarlet's chocolate ration may be in danger of getting cut back!! Sure, send 'em on...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Uh-oh! Scarlet's chocolate ration may be in danger of getting cut back!! Sure, send 'em on...


*pout*

i'm having a bad day. not a good idea to threaten my chocolate.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> *pout*
> 
> i'm having a bad day. not a good idea to threaten my chocolate.


You know I'm only kidding. Besides, I'm sure you left a few in there on purpose so Steph could say she found some! 

And hopefully the bad part of your day is almost over...!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> You know I'm only kidding. Besides, I'm sure you left a few in there on purpose so Steph could say she found some!
> 
> And hopefully the bad part of your day is almost over...!


actually, i usually claim that the typos are your post-edit issues.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> actually, i usually claim that the typos are your post-edit issues.....


Sure, blame it on the poor, long-suffering author!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well of course. It certainly couldn't be the beta readers' fault.  Silly boy.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Well of course. It certainly couldn't be the beta readers' fault. Silly boy.


I know! What was I thinking?! 

Oh, BTW, the omnibus is on a free Kindle promo today...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But I already HAVE the Omnibus....from before it was an Omnibus.... *pouts*  I remember reading it when I was in San Diego right after I got the Kindle...  couldn't put it down

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:



> But I already HAVE the Omnibus....from before it was an Omnibus.... *pouts* I remember reading it when I was in San Diego right after I got the Kindle... couldn't put it down
> 
> Betsy


Ahh, back in the good old days!

And hey, just thought of something: if anybody wants a personalized autographed copy of the cover, email me with what you want it to say (and which book) and I'll send it to ya...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yes, those were the good old days! Along with the hats! Miss the hats...and miss my brain, although I'm not sure I ever had one. But can one have mental flatulence without a brain? Perhaps it's just a function of vacuum lock in the skull?
> 
> Now go read, the lot of you!
> 
> P.S. Thank you, Geoff. At least *someone* is upholding the lofty decorum of this thread! <must...keep...straight...face...>


Time to give the men equal opportunity.










And my favorite hat lady (she of the original atomic hat)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . looking up the book via the Link Maker to post in the whatcha readin' thread. . .and of course it came up.

But the curious thing is the OTHER book of this title that came up: From Chaos Born: General Canine's First Charge to the NSA Workforce (Cryptologic Quarterly, Summer 1987)

Mike. . . .didn't you work at NSA? I think we now know where you got the title idea.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . looking up the book via the Link Maker to post in the whatcha readin' thread. . .and of course it came up.
> 
> But the curious thing is the OTHER book of this title that came up: From Chaos Born: General Canine's First Charge to the NSA Workforce (Cryptologic Quarterly, Summer 1987)
> 
> Mike. . . .didn't you work at NSA? I think we now know where you got the title idea.


LOL! Oddly enough, when I thought up the title I did the same thing: googled it, just to see what else might be out there with the same moniker, and Canine's paper popped up. I took that as title-based destiny...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Three chapters done for the sequel to SEASON OF THE HARVEST! Hope to have it out by the end of June...


*drumming fingers* *tapping feet* - How are things moving along with Bitter Harvest? Still eyeing the end of June (I hope)?

Anything I can do to help you along? Send over a massage therapist for your cramped typing fingers? Bottle of your favorite beverage? Chocolate to pass along to your beta-readers?

Obviously, I'm looking forward to your new release.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The beta readers don't have it yet (at least this one doesn't)...but sure, you can send chocolate! 

As for Mike...









(I know he's working on it, he's said so in a thread in the Writer's Cafe, but I'm impatient too. )


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

It's getting there! Around 2/3 of the way through Bitter Harvest at this point. Things are slow this week because we're in the final throes of getting the house ready to sell, so we've had a constant stampede of workers (including Jan and myself) streaming through to paint, clean, etc.

By this weekend, that'll all be done and we'll be back on track to punch out at least a chapter every two days. So the draft will hopefully be done by the end of the month, but the final probably won't be out until mid-July. Darn house moves, anyway!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

um, crebel will be in the DC area for our birthdays.....  how about shooting her a copy then.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> um, crebel will be in the DC area for our birthdays..... how about shooting her a copy then.


Someone'll have to remind me!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Mike, don't forget.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hey Mike, don't forget.....


Aye-aye! But just in case, remind me again as the time grows near.


----------

